# PVR508 Places Naked News on CNNHN Ch 202?



## quirt (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's a weird one... at 10:00 p.m. Sunday night, my PVR508 showed Naked News Pay-per-view on channel 202. My 4900 allowed me to watch CNN Headline, but the PVR508 refused on that channel, trying to get me to pay for Naked News. Anybody else see anything like this? 

This box has gone whacko since the latest update...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

cool it down  - disconnect for 1/2 hour


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Happens on my 6000u every once in a while when the guide data gets corrupted. Usually I can run a check-switch and then cycle power to get it to refresh the guide data and fix itself.

Sometimes I have had to remove and re-insert my smart-card... obviously folks with newer receivers that have the built-in smartcard can't do that procedure.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Happens on my 6000u every once in a while when the guide data gets corrupted. Usually I can run a check-switch and then cycle power to get it to refresh the guide data and fix itself.
> 
> Sometimes I have had to remove and re-insert my smart-card... obviously folks with newer receivers that have the built-in smartcard can't do that procedure.


We would get the same thing on our 510. We would also get a ppv order screen on say MTV or some channle like that wich was obviously not a pay per view channle. Usually just turning off the reciever waitning a few minutes and turning it on solved the problem.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Ive had it happen on my 301 before.


----------



## LEADTECH DNSC (Jul 26, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Happens on my 6000u every once in a while when the guide data gets corrupted. Usually I can run a check-switch and then cycle power to get it to refresh the guide data and fix itself.
> 
> Sometimes I have had to remove and re-insert my smart-card... obviously folks with newer receivers that have the built-in smartcard can't do that procedure.


even if you have a new reciever you can do a smartcard reboot, you just grab any card in your house, creditcard, license, libery card, put it into the slot, leave it there for 4 secs, pull it out, and it wil do the same thing, but a hard boot is the best way to do any rebooting


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

LEADTECH DNSC said:


> even if you have a new reciever you can do a smartcard reboot, you just grab any card in your house, creditcard, license, libery card, put it into the slot, leave it there for 4 secs, pull it out, and it wil do the same thing, but a hard boot is the best way to do any rebooting


no one should ever do a smart card reboot. As you mention its better to do a hard (power cord) reboot.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> no one should ever do a smart card reboot.


Perhaps not something needed often... but I have had Dish Techs ask me to do it once or twice to resolve some problems with authorization or program guide info. So "no one should ever" is probably too strong.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

i did not think that DISH carried that on ANY channel I thought that it was an exclusive to In Demand the Comcast PPV package. Sorry but I am a bit skeptical on this one.


----------



## quirt (Jan 26, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> i did not think that DISH carried that on ANY channel I thought that it was an exclusive to In Demand the Comcast PPV package. Sorry but I am a bit skeptical on this one.


I'm no expert on the porn (soft or hardcore) that Dish Network carries, but I do know that the info. in my first post is factual. I really don't care if it was porn or a Barney video that I was confronted with, the issue is that I was being prompted to PPV on CNN HN. This is just one recent issue with my 508 that in the past was rock solid.


----------

